# Hard, brown/green poop



## kitty_cat (Jul 22, 2009)

I hope i am just being an over-worrisome new hedgie owner. Hufflepuff is new to me... about 3 weeks. I was around every night his first week, but have been pet sitting for the last almost 2 weeks... i come home a few times everyday... take him out, feed him his beloved mealworms. 

I noticed a day or two ago he doesn't seem to be eating much of his kibble. Today, i noticed he had two little hard brown/dark green poops. 
I'm afraid he's constipated... and his lack of appetite for his kibble really concerns me. Now he's still interested in his mealworms. 

Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you feeding live mealworms? or canned or freeze dried?
You can try to get him to eat about a spoon full of un seasoned canned pumpkin. That would help with constipation.

If it's freeze dried mealworms, if fed to much can cause a bowel obstruction I believe.


----------



## kitty_cat (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been giving him live mealworms that i've been raising. I gave him some pumpkin last night- the same kind i give to my dog for constipation/diarrhea ... but i awoke to find that he had put it all over himself... im really not sure how much he actually ate!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd watch him today and hopefully he actually "Ate" some. and if it's not better I'd take him to the vet to make sure theres nothing wrong.

Also one of my girls gets constipated sometimes and I can't get her to eat pumpkin so I sprinkle "Multi Grain" on her food and it really helped her. it's the same stuff I grow my mealies in.

And I think maybe sweet potato could help I haven't tried it yet.

I hope he gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think you're right about the sweet potato shelbys mom. I believe that I read on here that sweet potato and some types of squash have the same effects as pumpkin. I haven't tried it either though.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot about the squash!
I think next time my little girl has "problems" I'm going to try the sweet potato and/or squash. 
She is finally getting to where she will try new things.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That's lucky, Quigley won't eat anything new I give him. I want to try the pumpkin with him to make him a bit more, regular, but he's so picky!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah mine are the same way. I have a freezer full of frozen pumpkin cubes and cant get any of them to eat it.
(I can't really blame them though, I can't stand pumpkin)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine will only eat his pumpkin only after I've microwaved it so that it's warm, and it's a bit on the drier side. Otherwise, he doesn't like to eat it. And he'll only eat it if I spoon feed him...Spoiled boy :roll:


----------



## kitty_cat (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for your great advice! Things seem to have returned to normal...in terms of his poop issues. I may have found the cause:

Recently his food mixture of katz'n'flocken and chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light came to an end, and i had to buy more... but instead of buying both... i only bought the cat lovers one... so today i bought the katz'n'flocken.... he came right out of his sleeping bag and started chowing down!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww he missed his food!

I'm glad he is doing better!


----------

